# Brand new to calls



## Tykemo (Feb 25, 2014)

I could use some counsel on calls gentlemen. Is there a book/video that can help me start out making game calls anyone can suggest. I would like to make some nice game calls and sell them locally. Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

There is plenty I guys here who make calls who can help you. Also plenty if game call forums. Thogamecalls is a good place that I get plenty of info. Of course I'm still learning by wasting wood and restarting over and over again

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2014)

A good starter book from Amazon is "Turning Custom Duck and Game Calls". What Tony said too.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> A good starter book from Amazon is "Turning Custom Duck and Game Calls". What Tony said too.
> 
> Ray


Yep I forgot about that book

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Feb 25, 2014)

Tykemo, do you have any equipment? you don't necessarily need a lathe to begin, but if you have one then that's great. I started making calls with just a power drill, some drill bits, wood, a knife to carve, and some reed material. If you have a lathe do you have any of the equipment, like mandrels and chucks?

Visit www.thogamecallsforums.com and search around there. That'll give you tons of information on whichever types of calls you wanna make.
And once you learn to make calls, you'll be back here looking for wood left and right!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 25, 2014)

THO definitely has some good tutorials. 

If you can find someone local to you who turns calls, that will be more beneficial than anything if they're willing to have you come by and watch them work. I had the pleasure of visiting with Andrew Hadden and Mac Dietrich on Saturday. I only spent a couple hours at each place, and we did more talking than anything, but watching them turn, seeing the tools they use and how they use them, and seeing their calls in person was very beneficial. I went there with the hope of understanding duck calls a little better and eliminating chatter on 1 piece pot call strikers... and I left with a lot more than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

